# HR34: Version 0x0583 Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for HR34, version 0x0583

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=208905

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## BadeMillsap (Jan 2, 2008)

Well ... the guide response is definitely slower than the previous release and the not changing channel every time is still present ... not sure what this "fixed" ...


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

And still issues with 30SKIP Resetting on any restart as well as the ubiquitous progress bar when you skip. Ugh.


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

Is this a staggered release or all at once? I have a self-install scheduled for this Friday and would like to get the latest NR ASAP.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

VOD fixed? Hard to tell by wading through the incredibly detailed release notes put out by Directv.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

MrLatte said:


> Is this a staggered release or all at once? I have a self-install scheduled for this Friday and would like to get the latest NR ASAP.


The installer will download whatever the latest version is in the stream for you. That's part of the install process.


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm the installer - I guess I get what I get!


----------



## Strayshot (Apr 25, 2012)

Still can't see recordings on DirecTV2PC if they are in a folder. I know this is an old (more or less abandoned) program, but why did they have to break something so simple. It's almost like they intentionally hunt for things that work just so they can screw them up somehow.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

MrLatte said:


> I'm the installer - I guess I get what I get!


If it's not in the stream or your account isn't authorized for it then there's no way you can force it.


----------



## austen0316 (Jun 21, 2006)

So I got the update this morning and now the channel bar is messed up on the right side. Its like faded out. What's even weirder is that I have the same issue on my hr20 now. That got no update.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

When I came home tonight and turned on my TV and HR34, the HDMI port was not working. I swapped cables to no avail. I plugged in RCA cables and it worked fine. Then I rebooted the HR34 and the HDMI port seemed to be working again. There was no power surge, power outage, unhooking or rehooking of the HDMI cable today. The only thing i can see that happened is that this software update downloaded today. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

The FF3 and FF2 does not auto-correct, it actually advances. Very frustrating.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

austen0316 said:


> So I got the update this morning and now the channel bar is messed up on the right side. Its like faded out. What's even weirder is that I have the same issue on my hr20 now. That got no update.


It appears this happened to all model receivers. There is a thread about this particular problem. It happened to all 3 of my receivers yesterday. 
A Menu Reset fixed them all.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=208904


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

joshjr - happened to me too. I switched to comp. cables for about 8 hrs then back to the HDMI input and everything was fine (so far). Happened once before and I did the same thing. It worked then too, after I tried several different HDMI cables and different HDMI inputs on my TV. After several hours on the comp. cables, I went back to the original HDMI input/cable and things were fine till this most recent update.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

bnwrx said:


> The FF3 and FF2 does not auto-correct, it actually advances. Very frustrating.


+1.

It's pretty bad on my unit. Noticeably bad.


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

Seems to have fixed our HDMI sync issue


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Mine is still at 582, is this a controlled rollout or a full rollout? 

I look at system information and it state no upgrade scheduled


----------



## don s (Sep 4, 2011)

I am still having continued Whole Home issues. I can't see or play recordings from other devices ( HR 24's). This has existed through the last 3 or 4 firmware updates. Resets, etc no avail ...

Really frustrating. DTV tech support advised they are aware, etc ...


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

don s said:


> I am still having continued Whole Home issues. I can't see or play recordings from other devices ( HR 24's). This has existed through the last 3 or 4 firmware updates. Resets, etc no avail ...
> 
> Really frustrating. DTV tech support advised they are aware, etc ...


That's odd, I can see and play recordings on my HR22. Not sure why an HR24 would be any different. I am having one issue though. If I try to play a recording from my HR34 on my HR22. And the recording was made prior to the last update, I can't use "Select" to advance through the screens to make it play. The second screen displays, but looks odd and doesn't have the menu to select play. So instead, I have to hit play on the "List" screen and then it plays fine.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I waited two days after the new software loaded and rebooted the DVR once before posting this.

1) The Guide is back to breaking up. It settles down when you change the page.

2) Agreed on the FF issues, especially when playing a program recorded on another DVR in the system. Sometimes it backs up, sometimes it stops on the last image shown, and sometimes it even jumps forward a few minutes.

3) VOD takes forever to load (I only tired channel 1000). Once loaded, after you select a category and go into Search, there still is no alphabet on the left hand side of the screen. You can only search by direct access of the letters through the keypad on the remote, which is the way I normally do it, anyway, but the other can be useful, too.


----------



## BuLL (Apr 19, 2010)

jibberyerkibber said:


> I'm watching a channel that's in Custom One, my normal FAVORITES list. Then I key into the remote a channel that's not in my favorites list. Fine. That channel appears. Then I press PREV to go back to the previous channel that is in the favorites list. Fine. The HR34 gos there. Then I press PREV again to go back the channel that's not in my favorites list. Not so fine. The HR34 goes to the top channel in my LAST FOUR list. The LAST FOUR list does not contain the non-favorites channel I keyed in. Seems like the LAST FOUR list and the PREV command don't like channels that are not in your favorites list.


I have this problem as well.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Tonight my HR34 became totally unresponsive using Double Play.

I wanted to watch the Giants/Ravens game on 212, the NFL Network, and a replay of the first round of the FedEx Tour Championship on the Golf Channel, 218. I set them up in Double Play. As a back-up measure, I started recording the golf match.

The final twosome of Tiger and Rory had yet to tee off so I stayed on the football game. It quickly became a blowout and I drifted to surfing around, watching other channels. I'd drop back into the golf match, not using Double Play but by just changing the channel, to check in. I got involved in another program and forgot about golf for a while. 

The next time I tuned it in, I saw Tiger and Rory were on the fourth hole and Tiger was at -2. Whoa!. I was glad I had set up Double Play and had the golf match in record. I used Previous to go to a second channel and then hit the down arrow, expecting to find the golf match. Nothing. I hit it again and again. The DirecTV logo on the front of the HR34 would blink but nothing happened. Nothing would get Double Play to re-engage. 

Other functions remained, abet sluggishly. It would begrudgingly changed channels, ignoring many remote commands. Again, the DirecTV logo blinked but nothing happened. It took maybe 10 seconds to call up QuickTune but eventually it started. The HR34 reminded me of my HR23 back three months ago, during the Time Of The Great Slow Down. It had something else on its mind other than changing channels and it absolutely didn't want to go into Double Play.

Eventually I entered in 2-1-8 and called up the golf match. At that point, Double Play started working again. The down arrow switched between the golf match and whatever other station I had selected. The DVR's speed of operation became normal again.

I didn't have to re-initialize Double Play. I didn't get the gray boxes with the prompts telling me how to start Double Play. It acted like it had never failed. But it had until I entered 2-1-8 and reminded the HR34 that it was supposed to have The Golf Channel on one half of Double Play.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Still occasionally getting this GUIDE bug.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

I change channels and sometimes I get this.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Hallelujah! ~ 0x0583 BACKSPACES now. Unfortunately, most of the time, it backspaces way too much. My preliminary data for my particular HR34 shows that on FFWD SPEED SETTING 2, it backspaces approximately 18 seconds. Even if I'm asleep at the switch, that's 10 seconds too much. On FFWD SPEED SETTING 3, it backspaces approximately 26 seconds. 12 seconds of backspace at that FFWD speed setting would be much better. Sometimes however, very occasionally, 0x0583 backspaces seemingly about the right amount, at least for me. That is it compensates for my recognition/reaction time and then gives me an additional 2 seconds of backspace, i.e it takes the video to a point 2 seconds before where I had intended to hit PLAY while in FFWD, if you get my drift.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Still occasionally getting this GUIDE bug.


I haven't had that guide bug, since a few releases ago. My HR34 seems to be working well right now, but I just received the update Thursday. I thought I had received 0x0583 the day before, because my skip had reverted to slip on Wednesday. Without a manual reboot, that usual indicates an update, but I never checked.


----------



## T-Mac (Feb 16, 2012)

raott said:


> VOD fixed? Hard to tell by wading through the incredibly detailed release notes put out by Directv.


Anybody downloaded some VODs to see if the freezing/skipping issue resolved?


----------



## gvc (Sep 13, 2012)

T-Mac said:


> Anybody downloaded some VODs to see if the freezing/skipping issue resolved?


I downloaded two episodes of a show and could not watch them due to this issue. just deleted them. but I was watching them on a networked bedroom H23 receiver and not the main HR34.


----------



## BuLL (Apr 19, 2010)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Still occasionally getting this GUIDE bug.


I am still experiencing the Guide bug as well. Sometimes on List or ToDo view two lines will overlap, but not as scrambled as the Guide.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I started getting a black screen on several channels yesterday. I could see the channel banner, but no picture or sound. Did a reset and all seems well again.


----------



## 2tonedug (Nov 28, 2006)

my guide and list background has turned an insanely bright white. my eyes are bleeding. any one else experiencing this?


----------



## adamwe (Apr 17, 2010)

last night had a slight rain storm here. Hr34 lost its signal on all hi def channels only. Check my hr22 and hr24 they did not lose the signal. After storm was over still had searching for sat on hidef channels. While switching channels the screen went black. Now getting voices on all channels but a completely black screen, no guide nothing showing up. I put in a hidef channel and the reciever moved to 1080i had voice no picture still. Then i put a standard channel in the reciver went to 480 but still only sound no picture. I jump around channels trying to get a piture on any no luck The reciever was going to each channel and changing resolutions but i only got audio. I did a reset and everything came back, picture and sound. This never happen before with the previous version. Also it seems that everytime i have to reset the reciever the schedular list doesnt get restored correctly. I had 12 programs to record after the reset, i had only 8 but really only 4 since each was a double of the other recording. Each recording was listed twice. The only way to fix it was to delete each series then add the series back in.
This new software is a major downgrade in stability on my system. Hopefully they can fix this software soon.


----------



## adamwe (Apr 17, 2010)

Another bug I have found is this: After listening to a music channel for a few hours, and the screen saver is on. If you try to go back to the previous channel you were watching. I get an error msg saying i am not authorized to view this channel. Have to input a differt channel then go to the channel i want. this only happens after screen saver is on for a few hours.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

"RACJ2" said:


> I started getting a black screen on several channels yesterday. I could see the channel banner, but no picture or sound. Did a reset and all seems well again.


I seem to occasionally see a black screen. Ill tune to a channel. Its will come on for a split second then goes black. No picture or sound. Ill hit the previous channel button and the current channel comes back.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

+1


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

Christopher Gould said:


> I seem to occasionally see a black screen. Ill tune to a channel. Its will come on for a split second then goes black. No picture or sound. Ill hit the previous channel button and the current channel comes back.


I've seen this on every release since I got the box in late Feb. Usually it happens when I've channel surfed more than one or two channels ahead of where it was. The faster I press the channel button, the more the likelihood is that this will happen. I'd love to have it do better at channel surfing because I'm not much of a Guide fan, but I suspect that's something many different satellite boxes struggle with.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Still occasionally getting this GUIDE bug.


I am having this problem also.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't know if this is a 0583 problem or not but I seem to occasionally end up with two recordings of the same show!

When I go into the "To Do List" I will every once in awhile see that the same episode is set up to record at the same time twice? I have two HR23's and the HR34. When I checked out the HR23's I saw that these weren't duplicate series recordings. They were only on the HR34. Each series is set to record only first runs! Driving me nuts.

Still getting the occasional guide breakup which is only fixed by scrolling up or down.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

First heavy load of recordings for the new season.

1. While watching a recorded program had five shows set to record 7:00 P.M., a couple of minutes brfore 8:00 message popped up this reciever needs to switch channels to "Two Broke Girls" ok to record etc., selected OK to record but box never changed channel.

2. Late in the evening the HR34 lost the CBS & NBC channels both OTA and satellite, when I tune to one of these got a black screen. Recordings that were set to record came up as cancelled with a bunch of menu code numbers.

Menu reboot returned functions to normal.

J C


----------



## bflora (Nov 6, 2007)

Christopher Gould said:


> I seem to occasionally see a black screen. Ill tune to a channel. Its will come on for a split second then goes black. No picture or sound. Ill hit the previous channel button and the current channel comes back.


I am having the same problem with 0582.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

The HDMI/black screen bug remains, at least through a Denon AVR-991 to a Samsung PN59D7000 (see setup below). Any channel change fixes it.

The timing of 2xFF and 3xFF autocorrect now seems a LOT better. Before it would autocorrect insufficiently (I'd have to hit the back-6 second button 2-4 times). Now it is almost spot on with my 50-something reflexes. I find it weird someone said it went forward.

Trying to remotely schedule a recording for a show that has already started does not work, although I'm not sure it should.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

OK, this is now starting to get ridiculous! On Sunday's I tape "Hell on Wheels" and watch it on Tuesday nights. Monday night we watched something from our list and I noticed that the show was there for me to watch. Last night I went to watch it and it was gone! I know I didn't delete it and my wife swears she didn't, yet it is gone. Hopefully this was a one time anomaly.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

lgb0250 said:


> OK, this is now starting to get ridiculous! On Sunday's I tape "Hell on Wheels" and watch it on Tuesday nights. Monday night we watched something from our list and I noticed that the show was there for me to watch. Last night I went to watch it and it was gone! I know I didn't delete it and my wife swears she didn't, yet it is gone. Hopefully this was a one time anomaly.


What does your history say about the episode?


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Says it was deleted but with all the bugs I'm seeing today (see thread) I don't know whether to believe it or not!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

lgb0250 said:


> Says it was deleted but with all the bugs I'm seeing today (see thread) I don't know whether to believe it or not!


If it says "Deleted" then a user deleted it. Ask your dog..


----------



## twentysided (Jul 27, 2010)

I got this update on 9/26. I have seen the white guide issue, and the offset guide issue as well, but I think most of them were before the latest update, not as much recently.

Since 9/26, I get pretty much only one issue; flat out lockups. Whatever I am watching will stop dead, but I can make some heavily delayed actions - bring up guide, list, etc - turn it off. When it turns back on it's just black and same thing - laggy but not moving. If I press record, it shows in the guide but the front light doesn't come on and it does not start recording. 

Only a reset will fix it.

The lockups are basically once a week, up to 3 times.


----------

